# Skimmer help please



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

So I bought this skimmer used and have no clue what brand it is so I'm having trouble finding instructions. If anyone can help with either a name or how to set this up I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

looks like a Coralife Super Skimmer. I wouldn't trust setting it as a HOB (hang on back) if you do set it up do it in the sump. 
Good luck.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Why should I not set this up as an hob? That's what I bought it for because I don't have a sump. Please let explain


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't say you shouldn't, I just said I wouldn't trust it. My comment was If you did have the option to set it up "in sump" 

Sorry, I didn't mean to freak you out or anything. Someone gave me one a few years ago, I set it up (probably wrong) and had a nice little flood. It pumps water out-up and out of the tank....that freaked me out.... also if it were to overflow (which skimmers do) I didn't see any way that it wouldn't end up on the floor... 
Again, I am sure you'll be fine, I didn't even give it a chance, just follow the instructions which you should be able to find now.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok thanks very much


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

run it in the basket with the hose attached to drain. Try to install pump as high as possible

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes the big problem with the coralife superskimmer is that the collection cup is able to overflow without notice. Any skimmer can overflow but most of the ones that are built as a HOB have a failsafe just in case the skimmer cup gets full.
The super skimmer has no failsafe in it...it just blows up.

Although....

This skimmer could be mod'd and put in a sump and be a beast!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The ID of the nipple is way too narrow to stay clean for long. A design flaw from the "early days".

Frequent cleaning and reaming of salt build up is mandatory. As the opening gets narrower, less air and more water flows through. Plug the air intake a bit to see what I mean.


----------



## cpow88 (Jan 25, 2012)

When I was first starting out I had one of these HOB on my 65, it is very sensitive to water level changes in the tank. One night I awoke to my fire alarm going off...walk down to my living room where my tank is located...everything is quiet and there is some nice smoke/burning smell in the room, the skimmer overflowed onto my power bar which was on the floor. Needless to say I have removed that skimmer and reworked my wiring...


----------

